# I am a student and have some urgent questions about degrees in Hong Kong



## ShaneTheShaman (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello, I am high school student from the US, and I am thinking about living abroad, I have been researching and reading the immigration laws of many different countries for about 4 years now, such as Singapore and Australia, but I am really interested in Hong Kong. 

Anyways here are my main questions:

1. If I decided I wanted to live in Hong Kong for the rest of my life, would it be better to get a degree in HK and be better qualified for a PR because I studied in HK for 4 years and then worked 3 years after by getting a international graduate permit or would getting a job in HK be actually BETTER if I got a US degree? (I can speak Cantonese fluently)

2. Are there universities in HK that have classes all in English? 

3. Are nurses needed alot in HK and, like I said in question 1, would getting a Nursing Degree in the US be better than getting a nursing degree in HK?

Thank you so so so much for anyone to replies, you don't know how much this means to me.


----------



## AndrewC (Mar 14, 2012)

Nurses are always needed, but it depends on what speciality you have.

Most courses are taught in English (except for chinese courses ).

Getting a student visa will be easier than getting a job one, unless there is a real need for your job, which is not the case as yet.


----------



## batman3298 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello,

Getting a US nursing degree does not guarantee you to work as a nurse in Hong Kong. I believe Hong Kong takes graduates from a few countries such as UK and Australia / New Zealand.

Even with a nursing degree from Australia, one have to pass some assessment tests in Hong Kong before you are qualify to work in a Hong Kong hospital.

cheers,
batman


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi

Just to add a little more info, I think you need to be able to read/write Chinese also, but good luck!

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## chrolson (May 22, 2012)

HKU is a very good university and teaches in English. Although I don't think they have a nursing degree, but I may be wrong. And yes, being able to read and write Chinese is a plus, but remember that when you study in HK for your degree, it is very likely that Chinese is part of your curriculum (or can be an elective), no matter the degree. So I am pretty sure you'll learn a lot after 4 years of lessons. But just remember that HK tuition is very pricey especially for international students. But if money is not a hindrance, I advice you to contact the schools and ask for brochures/ etc.


----------



## danielski (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't know about nursing but I can confirm that HKU teaches in English. I know a guy that completed a law degree there and doesn't speak/read/write a word in Cantonese or Mandarin


----------



## No so serious Henry (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't worry, in HKU you will find almost 1/4 of its students are foreigner.
And yes, most courses offered by HKU are taught in English (as #2 said)

I am going to apply MFin in HKU, let's see will i meet you then!


----------



## JadaYuen (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi ShanetheShaman,
first off classes (not all but definitely a lot) in HK universities are taught in English and if you can speak Cantonese, that shouldn't be too much of a problem so need not worry
nurses are definitely needed while the elite group of students often opt to study to become doctors, nursing doesn't seem to be a very popular major so there's definitely a demand
and if you plan to stay in HK for a long time, DEFINITELY get a degree in HK. HK employers always hold the belief that students who graduate from HK unis with good grades are more impressive candidates for jobs because THEY THINK that good grades are harder to get in HK unis with a more rigorous curriculum (may not be true in reality but that's what they think) plus if you get a nursing degree in the US, there are conversion exams you'll have to take and it is complicated to get a license as far as i know so better do it in HK 

Jada


----------

